# Cash



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like his coat has gotten lighter with age. 
First picture is a few years ago, the second was last month.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

How old you said he was in both pictures?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Two in the first picture, and just shy of 7 in the second. 
He has a good start on his sugar face.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

aye, the sugar dusting fairy has been to visit Ruby too, pics won't show it, but the greys are there and spreading...a bit like myself really..


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Him getting a sugar face is hard to miss, but I hadn't noticed the overall lighter coat.


----------

